# Anyone starting a pump soon? Pump advice?



## Shelb1uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi allll...

I have exactly 22 days until I get my Accu Check Combo pump....and am starting to get a bit scared....is anyone else going onto a pump soon? Equally any existing pumpers with advice would be much appreciated!!!!!

Hope this makes an interesting discussion too as is my first threa of my very own hehehe

Thans guys


----------



## rachelha (Nov 25, 2009)

Very exciting.  I will be interested to hear how you get on, as i am waiting on pump.  How long have you been on the waiting list for yours?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 25, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Very exciting.  I will be interested to hear how you get on, as i am waiting on pump.  How long have you been on the waiting list for yours?



Its very exciting, but the fear is kicking in...went to see my consultant to discuss it in May, decided to go for it in August so they ord my pump and I get it 17th Dec, I know I'm very lucky cos I know thats quick...postcode lottery me thinks!!!!! x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Shelley, we have a whole bunch of people who started with pumps (or their children did!) in the past few months - some in just the past couple of weeks - so you should get plenty of hints and tips! The Pumpers Thread is pretty huge, but it might be worth skimming through as it does chronicle people's reactions etc. to starting and learning to use the pumps.

What a Christmas present! As many profiteroles as you like - just an instant bolus, you lucky lady!


----------



## bev (Nov 25, 2009)

Alex has been on his pump for nearly 3 months.

My advice would be to keep some logs of all your insulin requirements from now until then as it gives them a basis to go on. Also your ratios and correction factors are important. These will nearly all change - by about 25% lower overall - but they do need the figures to go on.

I would say in our experience that the first 3 weeks are the easiest! Thereafter it seems to go to pot a bit - but i am reliably informed that this is very normal and its just a case of getting used to being able to change things. Once this phase has passed - its gets a lot easier - so i am told! Although i think most of our problems are due to growth spurts - which you wont have!

The most important information i could give you is to 'forget' everything you have ever learnt about MDI as its totally different on the pump.

The absolute best thing is that you can change things by the hour and you see instant results! If you want to do some unexpected sport etc - you can use a temporary basal and drop by %- no need to panic that you will hypo. Also if your ill etc you can increase by up to 200% to bring levels down - amazing!

Dont panic - you will be fine and we are all here to help if you need us!Bev


----------



## randomange (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I'm about a month behind you! I asked about pumping in June, and I start pumping on saline on January 19th, and insulin the week after.

I'm still at the excited stage at the moment, but I think the nerves will start to creep in a bit after christmas! I haven't picked my pump yet (get to do that on Dec 17th!) so I think it doesn't feel quite real yet.

I'm looking forward to reading how you get on.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats great news Ange!

Shelly is it now only 22 days? How many hours? I remember when it was 41 days precisely! 

I can recommend a book to you....get it now because its one of those before and fter pump jobbies called "Insulin pumping demystified" ?8.99 on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Insulin-Pum...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259174118&sr=8-1

Its a real easy read, defo recommend it (you have to ignore a few americanism's!).

The other one is John Walsh's "Insulin pumping". Now (as Nikki will vouch for!) I love to salg this one off something chronic, it annoys me, but what a book. If it has ever happened in the world of pumping, it is in this book.... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pumping-Ins...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259174339&sr=1-1

And if you bought them both like I did you will get free delivery.

The only other advice I have is GET EXCITED! Enjoy it, remember it is not an instant solution to diabetes, the great numbers are still hard to achieve and it takes a load of effort but enjoy not injecting, thats nice. Also, get your prescriptions in  I wish someone had told me to do this the week before my pump. Insulin in a VIAL x2 was given to me on prescription by my DSN the day I picked up the pump which I got from the hospital pharmacy (and a vial lasts a couple of weeks) but put your script in for test strips, I was testing 2 hourly, including the night because I was told to. Are you taking time off??

GOOD LUCK! Remember as well Shelley that you have my phone number, please use it anytime if you need to. Shame we are not using the same models, but if I can help anytime give me a buzz.

Im excited too- and I KNOW there will be pictures of you and "it" too!!!!

Lou xxxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Ange- what pump are you getting???? xxxx


----------



## shiv (Nov 25, 2009)

just wondered - a couple of you said you 'decided' to go for a pump. did you not have any funding issues? did the doctors just agree to give you one after you'd talked about it? i am very keen to get a pump but my hospital are making me moniter my results more closely and re-read the DAFNE handbook. they don't seem keen at all to put anyone on a pump which is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 25, 2009)

Shiv - I have now been approved for a pump but I had to jump through a lot of hoops to proove to them that it was not my lack of trying that meant my levels were all over the place.  I had to go on another one day carb counting course (I did one a few years ago), keep records for months, then they gave me a CGMS for a couple of days.  Finally they have acknowledged I need a pump but I feel that this only happened because I mentioned wanting to start a family.  Don't get me wrong, I am glad to now be on the waiting list for the pump, but why did it not seem care that I was having lots of problems when it was only me that was affected.  Now they say I should be on the pump before getting pregnant, but there is a 15 month waiting list and I was 34 when I first got on the list.  

Sorry - I seem to be ranting about the whole pump situation a lot at the moment but it is all really getting to me.


----------



## randomange (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hey Ange- what pump are you getting???? xxxx



I haven't decided yet. I was planning on going for the paradigm veo, since i figured the new ones will be out by the time I get my pump, and they seem to be good. However, after chatting to Viki and seeing her little animas one, I'm now a bit torn!  We get a pump demo before we have to choose, so I figure I'll do a bit of reading on each one and then see which seems to fit me best after the demo.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 25, 2009)

I could well be starting on a pump in January. That said I have to get my basal sorted out before I'm let loose on pump. Damn. I was told that I would have an Accu Check Spirit on order today but I put them onto the frame and said that I wanted a Medtronic. The one problem is that I would not get the CGM facility on the NHS. That would set my back ?2500 on its own or ?800 with the pump. Why does diabetes have to be so expensive?

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

randomange said:


> I haven't decided yet. I was planning on going for the paradigm veo, since i figured the new ones will be out by the time I get my pump, and they seem to be good. However, after chatting to Viki and seeing her little animas one, I'm now a bit torn!  We get a pump demo before we have to choose, so I figure I'll do a bit of reading on each one and then see which seems to fit me best after the demo.



Oh hey, I know how you feel! I was very content with my pump until Viki waved that snazzy green thing in my face! I wanted one! Interesting the thing about the difference in the clip though, hers does not clip onto her bra like mine does which turns out to be a really good way to wear it.

Its great you get a pump demo, maybe that would have made my pump choice different?!



Tom Hreben said:


> I could well be starting on a pump in January. That said I have to get my basal sorted out before I'm let loose on pump. Damn. I was told that I would have an Accu Check Spirit on order today but I put them onto the frame and said that I wanted a Medtronic. The one problem is that I would not get the CGM facility on the NHS. That would set my back ?2500 on its own or ?800 with the pump. Why does diabetes have to be so expensive?
> 
> Tom



Tom, did they say you need to sort your basal out before the pump or is that just you being good , because if its the latter, it is definately not relivant to starting to the pump. You spend ages sorting out your basal when you get on the pump so beforehand isnt high drama. 

I just checked the info in the pack I showed you as I thought the price you were quoted seems high, it says that the initial starting pack for CGM costs ?750, but the cost is ?450 if you purchase it at the same time as the pump. It says the pack contains everythign you need to get started. Each glucose sensor it says costs ?37.50 each and lasts for 6 days. Quote, "This represents as little as ?6.25 a per day of use!". (I still think that is pricey!). Ive heard a lot about "tricking" the sensors for longer life but ask the mums for a better idea....

Just reading the bumph makes me want them.....as many as 288 glucose readings a day! Clever stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> ...Just reading the bumph makes me want them.....as many as 288 glucose readings a day! Clever stuff.



And some doctors tell us off for testing more than four times a day!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Tom, did they say you need to sort your basal out before the pump or is that just you being good , because if its the latter, it is definately not relivant to starting to the pump. You spend ages sorting out your basal when you get on the pump so beforehand isnt high drama.
> 
> I just checked the info in the pack I showed you as I thought the price you were quoted seems high, it says that the initial starting pack for CGM costs ?750, but the cost is ?450 if you purchase it at the same time as the pump. It says the pack contains everythign you need to get started. Each glucose sensor it says costs ?37.50 each and lasts for 6 days. Quote, "This represents as little as ?6.25 a per day of use!". (I still think that is pricey!). Ive heard a lot about "tricking" the sensors for longer life but ask the mums for a better idea....
> 
> Just reading the bumph makes me want them.....as many as 288 glucose readings a day! Clever stuff.



Then what in the name of hell has my DSN been reading? I told her I'd like a Veo. I must e-mail her and ask her to look again. That said, I have to e-mail her the link to this site.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks loads for all your messages ppl....21 days to go hehehe!!!

Am getting kinda nervous...just hope I can get the hang of it....I have to go back to the hosp after a while to learn how to use the advanced settings 

My pump will have a remote control so I don't have to uncover my pump each time I need a hit  It's got bluetooth...cool huh!!!

I feel awful for ppl who are on horrendous waiting lists  I'm sure its a postcode lottery...how about when I'm at the hosp getting mine I try and sneak out a few more pumps ;0) hehehe!!! Wish I could help!

Hahah yes Northener I believe I will be eating even more profiteroles once I'm all pumped up hehehe...

Thanks Sugar bum...I have given buying books some thought and have decided against it cos dont wanna overload my brain but may well get the books once I have my pump....

Tom...tell ure hospital to stop faffing about, u deserve ure pump 

Hahah a bit of fun....I am TOTALLY going to name my pump when he/she is attached...an ideas for names???????


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Then what in the name of hell has my DSN been reading? I told her I'd like a Veo. I must e-mail her and ask her to look again. That said, I have to e-mail her the link to this site.



Hi Tom,

I got that information from the pack that they sent me, the one I brought to the meetup. I got it through emailing the site. The letter is an addition to the brochures you can download on the medtronic site so definately worth requesting.

It seems as if the cost continually gets manipulated depending on who you ask, go straight to medtronic- request the info. Remember this is YOUR money, not the PCT and you need to know EVERYTHING befor eyou spend that kind of money.

Goodluck Tom! x


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Right, 

I have just requested an information pack from Medtronic. Will be seeing the pump clinic next week and will definitely raise this.

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Right,
> 
> I have just requested an information pack from Medtronic. Will be seeing the pimp clinic next week and will definitely raise this.
> 
> Tom



Thats the funniest post ever! Recheck that spelling there Tom!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh balls...


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh balls...



Classic!! Have you been on the beer again Tom!! 

PS. I just have to mention that I love my pump and have no regrets. he he, and its GREEEEEEN

I do think the clip on Lou's is a bit better though, mine doesnt "open" with a spring you just force it like a pager clip. Takes its toll on the material of your bra, but it is very secure, i hang it upside down and its never even moved, let alone come off.

Oh yeah, did i mention it was green . . . .


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 26, 2009)

Viki said:


> Classic!! Have you been on the beer again Tom!!
> 
> PS. I just have to mention that I love my pump and have no regrets. he he, and its GREEEEEEN
> 
> ...



What colour is your pump viki and did you get it from a PIMP clinic??


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> What colour is your pump viki and did you get it from a PIMP clinic??



Lou, pumps are serious pieces of medical equipment, i hardly think colour is important . . . . . . hehe!!

Im not exactly sure what sort of hospital Tom goes to to have a specific clinic for that kind of thing!!!!


----------



## shiv (Nov 26, 2009)

hmmm. when i go back for my review in january (and i will be armed with 3 months worth of test results at that point) i may push to be put onto the waiting list.

although i get the feeling that when i go back in january, they'll want another review. hmm. i might just get her email address and start emailing her so that in january they might actually see my point.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Honestly ladies! You think I'm that much of a student alcoholic? LOL! As for colour, well, I might get a pink one to help impress the ladies  Fortunately I don't need to worry about knackering bras lol!


----------



## shiv (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I could well be starting on a pump in January. That said I have to get my basal sorted out before I'm let loose on pump. Damn. I was told that I would have an Accu Check Spirit on order today but I put them onto the frame and said that I wanted a Medtronic. The one problem is that I would not get the CGM facility on the NHS. That would set my back ?2500 on its own or ?800 with the pump. Why does diabetes have to be so expensive?
> 
> Tom



is that to say that if you did have the Sprint, you would get a CGM?

can i ask why you were sure of the Medtronic over the Sprint? i'm still doing basic research on pumps so i'm curious about everyone's opinion!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 27, 2009)

I wouldn't get the CGM either way sadly. Such is the tightness of my trust. 

As for my choice of Medtronic over Accu Chek there are several reasons. Primarily Medtronic are much longer established in the pump world. Their excellent reputation preceeds them. Their customer service is excellent as far as I have heard. Their experience in the pump world seems to be much greater than that of Accu Chek. I'll admit that perhaps the Spirit is a decent bit of kit to have but I would rather put my trust in what I see as the old faithfuls of the pump world, that is to say I want a Medtronic.


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pumping*

Hi there - I have been on the aviva combo for 3 weeks - I am still adjusting my levels - but so far so good. The customer service is excellent which is why my health authority use roche and I have rung the customer service twice and they have been brilliant.

The pump/blood meter is new technology and there is only one problem I have found with it - which I should warn you of - occasionally the blootooth fails, sometimes this can be mid delivery - so you MUST check the delivery on the pump if this happens. Do not check the pump immediately as it will say it has delivered and it hasn't - it is best checking it after 30mins if you are unsure. I know this as my bluetooth failed, both pump and handset said it had been deliveerd - but my bs rose to 18 - when I checked the pump again it said it hasd failed - an hour later!

You know if the pump has failed as you can't hear the delivery clicks if it does fail. The basal continiues it was just the extra blous boost that didn't get delivered. This may sound alarming, but it isn't at all I promise - it is just someting to be aware of.

The pump working with the blood meter is fantastic - and makes it so so easy. Also Roche do a gadget so you can link up to your PC and download all your readings - I recommend you get this too - as it is a great and easy way for checking your levels.

My pump has only done teh above once - so it is not a regular occurance at all - but something I think you should be aware of!

Good luck and keep us posted.

The only thing I don't like about the pump is that ist is not very sexy in bed! LOL!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Viki said:


> Im not exactly sure what sort of hospital Tom goes to to have a specific clinic for that kind of thing!!!!



Pimp clinic? Isn't that doctor slang for the clap clinic?


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Admin said:


> The only thing I don't like about the pump is that ist is not very sexy in bed! LOL!!!



Ah well, a small price to pay. That said, it doesn't have too much of a bearing on me at the moment with me being single!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I could well be starting on a pump in January. That said I have to get my basal sorted out before I'm let loose on pump. Damn. I was told that I would have an Accu Check Spirit on order today but I put them onto the frame and said that I wanted a Medtronic. The one problem is that I would not get the CGM facility on the NHS. That would set my back ?2500 on its own or ?800 with the pump. Why does diabetes have to be so expensive?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom

Its cheaper than that, it is doable, (although for a student not sure).   When the hospital orders the pump they get the chance to order the transmitter with it for ?400.   In a couple of hospitals (our London one included) it is now normal for the transmitter and a couple of sensors to be included in a pump start package.   They don't even tell the PCT, it is just part of the starting package so all new pumpers get a transmitter and a few sensor.  You then have to ask the PCT for more sensors but you have your transmitter.   The sensors are ?40 each (far too expensive in all our views) and last minimum of 6 days on the VEO pump.  

If your hospital don't order the transmitter with the pump it will cost ?750 to buy separately and I think you get 4 sensors with it (not sure about that).

So I would ask your hospital (quickly before they order it) if they are automatically ordering the transmitter with it?    If they are not and if you can get your hands on ?400 then ask them to order it with the pump and tell them you will pay for it (you may need to give them the cash up front of course or pay direct to Medtronic).    You should automatically get a few sensors with this package.     You can then fund your own sensors for a while if you can.    If you can provide a load of evidence to show that whilst you are using sensors your overall control is better they will then fund them for you.   This is happening for some people.

Just thought I would give you that info, I hope you can get your hands on some cash, maybe you could do a deal with the PCT and say you will pay them monthly for the transmitter or not.   You never know.   Its worth actually you speaking to the PCT direct if you have questions once you have found out from your hospital.


----------



## shiv (Nov 27, 2009)

just looked at the Aviva Combo site. i think this has made my day:

"wirelessly send your bolus 2 meters (6.5 feet) from the pump via Bluetooth? wireless technology"

if the pump is attached to you...and you're holding the remote control thingy in your hand...how can you be 2 metres away?!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

shiv said:


> just looked at the Aviva Combo site. i think this has made my day:
> 
> "wirelessly send your bolus 2 meters (6.5 feet) from the pump via Bluetooth? wireless technology"
> 
> if the pump is attached to you...and you're holding the remote control thingy in your hand...how can you be 2 metres away?!



Ha ha yes I see what you mean.   

This would be for parents though and kids on pumps.  We have a remote with our 522 but its still in the box, I've never used it.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Ha ha yes I see what you mean.
> 
> This would be for parents though and kids on pumps.  We have a remote with our 522 but its still in the box, I've never used it.




I think the box is the best place for it Adrienne! Ive never got to grips with the thing- its just rather strange to me


----------

